# Dental hygienist jobs in Dubai



## dentalhygienist1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a woman living in Denmark who seek job as a dental hygienist in Dubai. I have few questions:

1) What is the best way to seek job at a dental clinic? I have sent applications via emails, but have not heard from the clinics. Is it a better idea to travel to Dubai and meet the staff at the clinics in person and deliver them an application?

2) Does anyone know if the health care system in Dubai requires that dental hygienists need experience from another country before working in Dubai?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## addley (May 9, 2015)

Hi there! Can you please give me some assistance. I have been working as a hygienist for 5 years now but would like to relocate to Dubai this year. What requirements do I need to take? Is there tests/licenses I need to obtain before relocating?Thanks so much!


----------

